

A natural nuclear reactor on Mars - cstross
http://www.lpi.usra.edu/meetings/lpsc2011/pdf/1097.pdf

======
lutusp
The article describes a hypothesis based on probable distribution of the
essential precursors, it's not a discovery, and there is no _observation_ of
"A natural nuclear reactor on Mars".

The problem is not the article, the problem is that the submitter wrote his
own title.

The article's title: "EVIDENCE FOR A LARGE, NATURAL, PALEO-NUCLEAR REACTOR ON
MARS"

This submission's title: "A natural nuclear reactor on Mars"

Imagine how simple murder trials could be if lawyers were allowed to do this.

